# Conexión Auriculares / sonido 5.1



## sarky (Abr 22, 2011)

No estoy seguro de que este sea el lugar correcto, pero me parecio el mas indicado..

estoy intentando conectar unos auriculares a la pc, pero quiero tener conectado tambien el sonido 5.1.
la idea es que, cuando quiera, con un switch o desde la pc, anular el sonido de los altavoces y que suenen unicamente los auriculares...

hice un "grafico" medio rápido para explicar la conexion actual..








si la ficha de los auriculares lo conecto en el verde (lima) del "OUT PC" o sea a la salida FRONT de la placa 5.1 los auriculares suenan perfecto, pero el tema es que no quiero andar enchufando y desenchufando a cada rato... 

PD: el home theather *NO* tiene salida para auriculares


----------



## alejandro electronica (Abr 22, 2011)

Buenas
Mira algo que podrias hacer es destapar el gabinete, fijar modelo de mother, ver el manual y fijarte cual es la salida de audio aux (casi siempre tambien esta con la del mic). Y de ahi colocar un minijack. Despues configurar el software del mother (casi siempre es de la marca realtek) poniendo que cada vez que se conecte en la aux (front panel), las demas salidas se corten.
Espero que hayas entendido lo que te he dicho, saludos.


----------



## sarky (Abr 22, 2011)

el mother es este: http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.la.asp?Model=K7VM3, no estoy seguro si lo que decis vos se puede hacer, ya que el mother original no trae 5.1 y lo que hice yo fue comprar una placa de  sonido 5.1 y conectarla en uno de los slots pci del mother...


----------



## alejandro electronica (Abr 22, 2011)

Buenas.
Ahi te subi los archivoss. para que veas el esq de la mother. Pero si tienes razon hay que ver si llega a funcionar teniendo una placa de audio aparte


----------

